# Need advice..



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

Note: I posted this on the B6 forum before I thought of this one..


I changed the oil/filter in my wife's B6 this morning. After finishing up I noticed the new VW filter had a small dent (dimple) on the top near the center. Should I replace this filter? If so, I will use the old one until Monday when I can get the new one from the dealer.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------

